# Some clips one my students put together.



## Kwan Jang (Jul 2, 2009)

If I can get this to load correctly, here is a youtube video one of my black belts compiled of me.




 
Hope this came out, I may be a 6th dan in martial arts, but I'm only an orange belt in computers.


----------



## KELLYG (Jul 2, 2009)

Cool!!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice, Superman.


----------

